# 2014 Vic Christmas Case Swap - Recipe



## idzy (23/7/14)

Someone mentioned a thread. Here it is


----------



## Damn (24/7/14)

Hop Hog attempt
Belgian Strong Quadrupel attempt of Nogne 0 (I dare someone to ask Bridge rd for the recipe)
English IPA


----------



## Mardoo (24/7/14)

How about something flexible, an IPA wort, then folks can go nuts with fermentation or flavoring. 

Or else something strong to ferment and put down for winter.


----------



## MartinOC (24/7/14)

How about a low-ABV Summer quaffer (since the warmer weather will be just around the corner):

1. Kolsch
2. Lawnmower weizen (70/30)
3. Aussie pale ale

Smaller grain-bill & more cubes to-boot?

$0.02


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (24/7/14)

Damn said:


> (I dare someone to ask Bridge rd for the recipe)


When I asked them for chestnut pilsner recipe the answer I got was "water, malt, chestnuts, hops and yeast".... very helpful. Got more info from their chestnut meal supplier as to the recipe!!!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (24/7/14)

ESB


----------



## Mardoo (24/7/14)

Lawn mower weizen sounds a good idea. Quick grain to brain.


----------



## AJ80 (24/7/14)

Like the idea of a wheat - could cube hop it too which would open up to a US wheat also...


----------



## Mardoo (24/7/14)

Or Dünkelweizen?


----------



## MartinOC (24/7/14)

Mardoo said:


> Or Dünkelweizen?


Settle, Tiger!

'Got a recipe (buried somewhere in a box, in a shed, somewhere in Kinglake) for a Dunkelweizen that got pipped to a 4th in Vicbrew many, MANY years ago (before anyone else actually thought of brewing one B) ) if anyone's game?? :unsure:

'Dunno about % wheat, 'though (wouldn't want to stuff-up the system/brew-day with a stuck sparge).. :blink:

Edit: Tell a lie, it was a 2nd in 1998 (beaten by 0.5 pts), but the OG was 1065, so not a quaffer, by any means....!


----------



## technobabble66 (24/7/14)

Keep in mind we'll be doing massive lots of grain in large mash tuns, etc.
Idzy, Yob et al may chime in to clarify that the system ended up handling everything w great efficiency, buuuut ... It might be a good idea to keep the gravity lowish, say below 1.060; and to steer clear of too much wheat or oats. 
Just a thought, and happy to be corrected. 

Nogne o - Terrible, terrible balance in that beer I thought.


----------



## idzy (24/7/14)

My view is we are going to be using heaps of grain, so it would be good to aim for something that we can Partigyle... thoughts?


----------



## AJ80 (24/7/14)

idzy said:


> My view is we are going to be using heaps of grain, so it would be good to aim for something that we can Partigyle... thoughts?


Yeah, two massive brews! Love it.


----------



## MartinOC (24/7/14)

technobabble66 said:


> It might be a good idea to keep the gravity lowish, say below 1.060; and to steer clear of too much wheat or oats.


Totally agree, which is why I suggested something lowish ABV & if it *was* to be a wheat beer, keep the % wheat on the low-side to avoid a stuck runoff.



idzy said:


> My view is we are going to be using heaps of grain, so it would be good to aim for something that we can Partigyle... thoughts?


Yob & I created a total "Parti-gyle monster" at that last one at your place, didn't we?? :lol:

Yeah, as you know, it *can* be done, but you'd need to think about the logistics of how to do it & then the question of "who gets what" (ie. 1st-runnings cubes vs. 2nd-running cubes). Raffle perhaps?

I'd suggest (happy to be corrected/debate the point) that it would be better for a single gyle, so everyone gets the same wort to play with & no short-cubes & disappointed punters from the 1st runnings etc..etc...


----------



## Mardoo (24/7/14)

MartinOC said:


> Edit: Tell a lie, it was a 2nd in 1998 (beaten by 0.5 pts), but the OG was 1065, so not a quaffer, by any means....!


Dünkelweizen! 4.5%!


----------



## MartinOC (24/7/14)

Sure, it could be tamed a little.... -_-


----------



## idzy (25/7/14)

The OG of the Pliny that we partigyled was 1.072, so with a similar bill it would be possible to do another partigyle again. Of course, not saying we have to, but there is something that appeals to me about double the beer.

Idzy


----------



## Yob (25/7/14)

idzy said:


> The OG of the Pliny that we partigyled was 1.072, so with a similar bill it would be possible to do another partigyle again. Of course, not saying we have to, but there is something that appeals to me about double the beer.
> 
> Idzy


You may find though that running different systems the efficiency will change, doesnt mean you cant do anything about it, like add a bit more grain and mash fro half hour or add some LDME for example, just means it needs to be planned effectively..

as you know Idzy we had no brewsheet for the Swap Monster but I'd spent 4 months thinking it through and worked backward for volume. 

Knowing what the system is that will be used will drive many of the limiting factors. Given that we know we can get the first run done pretty easily, the second one would almost fall together if planned correctly, you could be mashing batch 2 while boil 1 is on for example.. all sorts of options 

ed: apalling spelling


----------



## MartinOC (25/7/14)

Dunkeldoppelweizenbock AND a Summer quaffer???


----------



## Mardoo (25/7/14)

Got my vote.


----------



## technobabble66 (25/7/14)

The Party-Guile sounds tempting and doable. 

These or Dark versions spring to mind:
DIPA + light PA or quaffer [or maybe an RIPA & a quaffer red]
Doppelweizen + light quaffer
ESB + Mild

My 2c: Gotta watch the IBUs on the 2nd one though - i thought the Pliny the Younger was a bit too bitter for a light beer (You re-used the hops from the Elder on that didn't you, Yob/Idzy?).

OTOH, it makes for a loooong day of brewing if we're doing a partigyle. Maybe just Keep It Simple.
I'd happily just brew a Red Ale (word on the street is that Wolfman's got a recipe that pretty OK).

Maybe we have a loose agreement that anyone who takes a cube must reserve at least 1 bottle for the next swap meet, if they can make the next one. That way we can compare the impact of different hops/yeast


----------



## MartinOC (25/7/14)

Bear with me whilst I brainstorm......

Idzy, I acknowledge/applaud your desire to produce multiple beers from the single mash, but you need to understand that the practice of parti-gyling only became "practice" by multiple "practices" (if you get what I mean...?). Commercial breweries would only get it right by doing it time & again until they got it right (ie. lots of trial & error & brewing daily). It's not the kind of thing that you'd want to experiment with on a Case Swap beer of your current available magnitude with too many variables involved.

I'm definitely with Techno. on this, that the Pliny (Younger) was way too bitter. That's because the flavour/aroma additions to the "Elder" were boiled with the "Younger" runnings (something they were never intended for) & hence were isomerised. You can always add bitterness, but you can't take it out.

To do this successfully, you'd need a beer style that doesn't rely on late additions to the "biggie". That way, the reduced utilisation (above 1060) in the first beer can be reclaimed in the second as a simple "dump & boil". You're looking for something that only needs a bittering addition for the first-runnings. You can then add character-hops to the second beer (since it's probably going to need it, or end-up piss-weak & insipid). 

Off the top of my head, that means Stout (but we've already done that), a Weizen (no additional hops required?), or a Barley Wine, which would mean stopping the 1st runnings at about 1060, then continue for the 2nd beer (raffle-off the 1st cubes?) & everyone else gets the "bulk" beer with appropriate flavour/aroma additions. 

Lots of things to think about before we get there.....


----------



## Mardoo (25/7/14)

Sounds totally weizen-able, as long as we can muster enough crazy for the batch. AFAI have READ weizen needs neither a large bittering charge nor a large flavor charge (although I wouldn't mind having a go at a Mandarina weizen). Not having brewed any weizen or parti-gyled I actually know NOTHING. Anyone with actual experience weigh in?


----------



## MartinOC (25/7/14)

He he...! Right, Mardoo, so since you have NO experience, I hereby declare you apprentice/associate brewer for this one (no food-related excuse for you this time!).

In a kinda perverse universe, I'd like to see you deal with a Weizen stuck runoff (a definite Kodak moment, if ever there was one h34r: ).

You DO realise we're talking about a double/triple decoction regime, right??


----------



## Mardoo (25/7/14)

Screw decoction, let's do three additions of hot stones to raise to the different steps!

Or else run three separate mash tuns with one at each step, as Yob came up with for the last brew. I know it won't give that decocted goodness - which I may not actually be able to detect although I imagine I can - but it's a very interesting solution to the problem of step infusion mashing.

And dear god, please, please, free me from the food. I'll happily go buy as much right-hand striped paint as we need on brew day.


----------



## manticle (26/7/14)

Porter
Altbier
Old ale
300 litres of gose.


----------



## Midnight Brew (26/7/14)

There has been about 15 suggestions so far with more to come. As a collaboration of brewers what do we want our goal to be?

Do we want a beer for summer consumption or something to ferment and bring to the Winter swap?
Do we want to cube hop again? (providing everyone is happy with what it brings to the beer) (I think its a clear winner but Im biased)
Does the recipe need Vietnamese rubber?
Do we want to stick to a style or make our own?
Are we willing to partigyle?


----------



## technobabble66 (26/7/14)

I'd def vote on one of those MB:
I think it's pretty obviously the best idea is to get the main hops impact from cube hopping.
Whatever style option(s) we choose, do 10-30% bittering from kettle additions and the rest from cube hopping - that way we can make a generic grain base that everyone can then personalse with their preferred hops. Eg: Weizen can become Euro or American in style quite easily.

FWIW, i'd personally go for one of these combos for the grain bill (if we do a partigyle, or any of them if we do a single): (R.)IPA + PA, Brown/Amber/ESB + Mild, or Stout + Mild Porter - i just think there's a greater diversity of flavours to be achieved from a variety of hops with these styles. Whereas i kinda think a weizen is a weizen. I guess i'm thinking that with the first lot of Ale options, you have the variables of both yeast and hops, whereas with weizens the yeast is more of a constant. I'm happy to be educated on that, though; as i don't really have much experience with weizens. I guess the weizen could be just dry hopped w Galaxy & done with 1056 to make a S&W PA clone...

In terms of what we want for the consumption time, i'm happy either way: something to age or something to consume quickly. We could still save a bottle & take it to the July Swap even if we do a weizen and it's a little less than ideal. And i drink all types of beer at all time of year. Could be a plus for weizens though - fermented out by early January, ready for the hot summer days!


----------



## breakbeer (28/7/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> Does the recipe need Vietnamese rubber?


Most definitely!

Vietnamese Saison aged in rubber barrels for 7 years.

I'll bring a bottle to the 2021 case swap


----------



## MartinOC (28/7/14)

breakbeer said:


> Vietnamese Saison aged in rubber barrels for 7 years.


Please excuse me whilst I have a jolly-good BARF!! :icon_vomit:
I agree with Techno. that a Weizen is a Weizen (in regard to what Idzy wants to achieve) & leaves little room for individual expression on the base-wort, so I'll back-off on the suggestion ('though Mardoo might not be too happy with that.. :blink: ).


----------



## Mardoo (28/7/14)

Pumpkin Weizen! Holy crap, I'm American. :blush:


----------



## Grainer (28/7/14)

Imperial stout..followed with a Porter .. just get ready for the grain expense LOL...


----------



## pedleyr (29/7/14)

My 2c: the last brew went well. That involved 4 months of planning, 2 or more days of preparation, and ZERO kinks on brew day. 

Even with that confluence of factors, I understand that it was a pretty full on brew day.
Imagine if something didn't go to plan. 

With that in mind my suggestion would be to keep it as simple as we can without drifting to to being too boring. It'll be summer so easy drinking would also be nice...

What's that leave us? In terms of ales, APA, IPA(?), Kolsch, what's wrong with a weizen (although not my first choice, there's some wriggle room in a weizen - cube hops for individuality, different yeast, can end up with an American wheat and a hefeweizen from the same brew)? 

If someone has any ideas on fruit tree fermentation please let me know 

I just get the feeling like trying to parti-gyle or something similar, with this sized brew, introduces more variables and unknowns than is worthwhile.


----------



## Mardoo (4/10/14)

Vienna lager?


----------



## idzy (7/10/14)

Hey guys, I have been MIA for a few months, been really busy / sick / away. We probably need to look at getting cracking on the selection of recipe and dividing off the provision of ingredients.

I don't really mind too much what we choose. Maybe we should collate suggestions and then vote? Maybe try and get a style selected by the end of the week and then get a recipe for that style decided in the next couple?

Thoughts?


----------



## Mardoo (7/10/14)

Are we going for a big (as in volume) brew? Might affect what's chosen.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/14)

I reckon all Cubers should undertake to do their own thing yeast and fermentation wise to their cube and then submit a bottle of their version of swap beer in the next big comp (Beerfest).

To make improve our chances of getting a placing amongst us- pick a category that didn't get a lot of entries last year (Dark Ales only got 15 entries) and flood it with our entries.

It adds an extra element to the swap - some healthy competition to see who can make the best beer out of the same base wort.


----------



## Yob (7/10/14)

idzy said:


> Hey guys, I have been MIA for a few months, been really busy / sick / away. We probably need to look at getting cracking on the selection of recipe and dividing off the provision of ingredients.
> 
> I don't really mind too much what we choose. Maybe we should collate suggestions and then vote? Maybe try and get a style selected by the end of the week and then get a recipe for that style decided in the next couple?
> 
> Thoughts?


Ive still got ya lid at my joint Idzy if youre looking for it


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/14)

oh....and what about an *American Brown*?

leaves room for folks to play with dry hopping and yeast selection.


----------



## mofox1 (7/10/14)

No points for originality, but a DSGA would be an extremely sessionable beer for the festive season.


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/10/14)

American Brown :icon_drool2:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/14)

Midnight Brew said:


> American Brown :icon_drool2:


Is that a vote for a mouth watering American Brown?

or 

A vote against a vomit inducing American Brown?


----------



## Midnight Brew (7/10/14)

A vote for a mouth watering, delicious, American brown ale with character.


----------



## mofox1 (7/10/14)

Haven't come across an American Brown before, but sounds interesting... what's a good commercial example I can easily get my hands on?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/14)

I might be wrong - but I think White Rabbit Dark Ale is almost an American Brown albeit a bit dark


----------



## Yob (7/10/14)

IRA


----------



## technobabble66 (7/10/14)

I would like to propose that GrumpyPaul is totally wrong.
White Rabbit seem to claim a space in brewing whereby their main focus is experimenting with yeast, or rather, providing a large flavour input from the yeast. So i'm assuming their Dark Ale is, well, a dark ale where the flavours are coming from the malts and yeast (as per my experience). Whereas an American Brown should(?) be more about the hops and a bit about the malts.
I might also be wrong 

Keen for a:
Red Ale
Dark Ale (or maybe a Brown/Amber Ale)
Old Ale


----------



## GrumpyPaul (7/10/14)

technobabble66 said:


> I would like to propose that GrumpyPaul is totally wrong.


I would like to propose that I usually am...


----------



## technobabble66 (7/10/14)

Same! :lol:


----------



## Midnight Brew (8/10/14)

White Rabbit use the term Dark Ale as an umbrella term to cover their beer. Theyre not style Nazis and are not affraid of an experiement. Techno is spot on with its main aim being yeast driven with hops and malt taking the passenger seat. Closest style on BJCP is American Brown Ale.

A good commercial example is 2 Brothers Growler and I had another one floating in my head but seems to escape me right now.


Red Ale and Amber Ale :icon_drool2: loving these suggestions also.

Good thing about these three styles in they can be manipulated to the brewers preference by late/cube hopping and yeast choice. Red Ale or Amber Ale could be similar (usually I find Ambers more caramel and red more rich) to find a middle ground where we can have both and even AAA crosses over with APA so the hops can be balancing with that malt to make an APA. With the browns you can make it malt driven (UK), yeast driven or hop driven (US). I did have some split batches planned with ABA and AAA to be split on a UK and a US yeast and cube hopped accordingly.


----------



## JB (8/10/14)

I'll put my vote in for an Irish red - unless the want is for everyone to go in different directions in regards to hops & yeast, then a yanky brown would be the go.

If an Irish red is voted in, Mick & I have had success with the 'better red than dead' recipe in the recipe database. If fact, Mick used that one for his last swap beer.


----------



## idzy (8/10/14)

Liking the sound of an American Brown. Looking to be taking the vote so far.


----------



## idzy (8/10/14)

Yob said:


> Ive still got ya lid at my joint Idzy if youre looking for it


Thanks Yob, won't need it until the day, but thanks for keeping it safe. If I ever get around to brewing in the near future I will kill two birds with one stone on a hop run at yours


----------



## carpedaym (8/10/14)

Irish Red, American Brown, Amber Ales are all winners with me. 

There's always Tasty's Janets Brown recipe which gets no end of praise on TBN podcasts. Not particularly sessionable at >7% but it could always be left up to brewers to add the corn (/ cane) sugar component during fermentation if people wanted to omit for a lower abv version.


----------



## Mardoo (8/10/14)

Amber with a touch of rye is one if my favourite beers.


----------



## Yob (8/10/14)

I'm nervous about equipment.. Can we get this started?

I can help out where required but we'll have similar limitations to the last one I expect?


----------



## JB (8/10/14)

Yob said:


> I'm nervous about equipment.. Can we get this started?


Yob what equipment was used last time? I have an early list from last time - not volunteering anyone here:

Idzy
- 600 litre kettle
- 200 litre mash tun

Relaxed brewer
- 200 litre kettle
- 130 litre mash tun

Whiteferret
- 32 jet mongolian burner
- 200L drum

Midnight Brew
- High Pressure Stockpot Burner 200lt

Burner / stand
Pumps
Hoses
Camlock connections


----------



## JB (8/10/14)

http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/monthly_04_2014/post-13525-0-14250600-1396402664.jpg

These were the brewmate brew day notes.

What would the estimate be for max volume for mash & into kettle?

Obviously depends on recipe selected but tried scaling up for 22 cubers, approx:

440 lt as a end volume
130 kg grain
6.4% ABV approx

635 lt total water
517 lt into kettle


----------



## Tahoose (8/10/14)

I can bring a 100 ltr kettle + spiral burner.


----------



## kcurnow (8/10/14)

Oops, stuck this in the wrong thread..
+1 for the American Brown ale. Have a look at Janet's brown ale recipe. It's supposedly an awesome one.


----------



## Yob (8/10/14)

JB said:


> http://cdn.aussiehomebrewer.com/uploads/monthly_04_2014/post-13525-0-14250600-1396402664.jpg
> 
> These were the brewmate brew day notes.
> 
> ...


if we have the same equipment as last time we can make it with a kettle top up (probably)


----------



## idzy (9/10/14)

Guys, just a quick one from me. Looks like American Brown is the winner. We just need to pick a recipe... Sounds like White Rabbit Dark Ale clone might be a winner if anyone has a representative recipe, feel free to throw it up.

My 5 cents would be:

73% Pale
15% Munich
3.5% Carafa II
2.5% Crystal Dark
2.5% Crystal Pale
2.5% Cara-Pils

Super Alpha 28 IBU @ 90min
Cascade 5.5 IBU @ 10min

Wyeast 1469

Thoughts?

P.S. JB has offered to shoot some messages around regarding equipment.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/10/14)

This is my recipe - I have made a couple of times and I reckon its pretty good. (punters that have tried it reckon its pretty close to WRDA)

I'll tell in a week or so if its really any good - A bottle of it is in the AABC nationals next week.

*Grumpy's Black Rabbit*
American Brown Ale

*Recipe Specs*
----------------
Batch Size (L): 23.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.072
Total Hops (g): 90.00
Original Gravity (OG): 1.050 (°P): 12.4
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 4.91 %
Colour (SRM): 43.8 (EBC): 86.3
Bitterness (IBU): 23.3 (Average - No Chill Adjusted)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 75
Boil Time (Minutes): 60

*Grain Bill*
----------------
2.891 kg Golden Promise Malt (57%)
0.659 kg Caramunich II (12.99%)
0.456 kg Carafa II malt (8.99%)
0.304 kg Crystal 120 (5.99%)
0.254 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (5.01%)
0.254 kg Chocolate (5.01%)
0.254 kg Crystal 60 (5.01%)

*Hop Bill*
----------------
20.0 g East Kent Golding Plug (4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil) (0.9 g/L)
25.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.1 g/L)
25.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Minutes (Aroma) (1.1 g/L)
10.0 g Cascade Pellet (7.8% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (12.2% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop) (0.4 g/L)

*Misc Bill*
----------------

Single step Infusion at 66°C for 60 Minutes.
Fermented at 18°C with Wyeast 1098 - British Ale


Recipe Generated with *BrewMate*


----------



## GrumpyPaul (9/10/14)

Cant take full credit for the recipe - its based mostly on picking the details out of a fairly long thread about cloning WRDA.

In that thread one of the former brewers from White Rabbit ( Kai I think) chipped in a fair bit and gave a few hints about the recipe.


----------



## technobabble66 (10/10/14)

Idzy!!!!
I'd take your 5 cents and invest it to develop a portfolio whereby we reduce everything a fraction, up the Munich a bit, and introduce a naughty little caraaroma on the side (a touch of wheat?). 
Carapils?? Please, rooky mistake! Ditch that completely. Ditch the Super BORING bittering addition - ok, maybe reduce it by half - and let everyone freeball it with cube additions and yeast. 
That makes it 5.05c 

Warning: I may be a little bit drunk...

Edit: bit slow also. WRDA is a Brown Ale?

Edit2: carapils? Really??


----------



## Midnight Brew (10/10/14)

I'll throw in my few cents also. History of this beer was it started as a WRDA clone but evolved into its own house beer that I variate with yeast and hops. I removed the wheat recently as I dont think it is needed. At 1.050 it comes out at 45EBC with a great complex malt profile. You can brew it as malt driven, hop driven, balanced and next I plan to put some in my bunnings garden sprayer :icon_drool2:

House Dark Ale
65% Pale
20% Munich
6% Caraaroma
6% Caramunich III
3% Carafa Special I
FWH 15-20 IBU
Cube Hopped to bring up to 40IBU
Yeast selection by brewer
Dry hop option/selection by brewer


----------



## Mardoo (10/10/14)

Sounds good, not having tried it. I've had Janet's Brown by a few different brewers. Great recipe. Does best with a couple months conditioning though.


----------



## Mardoo (10/10/14)

Duplicate post


----------



## Yob (13/10/14)

Brewers/Cubers:
1. Idzy
2. technobabble66
3. RelaxedBrewer
4. JB
5. Micbrew
6. mofox1
7. Damn
8. Mardoo
9. GrumpyPaul
10. Yob
11. AJ80
12. Whiteferret(tentative)
13. pedleyr
14. Nullnvoid
15. breakbeer
16. Midnight Brew
17. MartinOC
18. CarpeDaym
19. Grainer
_20. Navarau - reserve?
21. Brewnut - Reserve?
22. Luke1992 - Reserve?_


soooo, 19 x 23 = 437L :blink: 

even if we can cap at 20 per cube its 380L

If we go with all 22.. 22 x 20 = 440L.. 22 x 23 = 506L were starting to get into crazy talk :lol: (not sayin' it cant be done though)

while I think this is achievable, (440L) I think we need a serious game plan when it comes to the recipe and the boil and how we handle it.. especially considering the epic boilovers last time..

struggling to find a retailer local for fermcap or similar. (which I think we'll need)

It'd also be good to finalize a recipe and get the ingredients sorted as far as contributors etc..

Idzy, it's your final call mate, your day in the sun as it were... but we defo need some movement in a direction about now


----------



## Mardoo (13/10/14)

In Zen it is said that no direction is also a direction...


----------



## Yob (13/10/14)

You been eating them mushrooms again mardoo?


----------



## Mardoo (13/10/14)

Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaybe...why do you purple?


----------



## GrumpyPaul (13/10/14)

Mardoo said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmaybe...why do you purple?


you idiot....

That made me geniunely lol.


----------



## Yob (16/10/14)

seems I can lay my hands on some anti foam stuff.. ~$40 a kilo.. 

worthwhile or are we just gunna wing it?


----------



## JB (16/10/14)

My opinion is worthwhile.


----------



## micbrew (16/10/14)

so opinions aside ...

id be Very happy an American brown !

looking forward to this one ... if it was 1/2 as good as the last one @ yobs
it will be a winner !

cheers Mick


----------



## technobabble66 (16/10/14)

Yob said:


> seems I can lay my hands on some anti foam stuff.. ~$40 a kilo..
> 
> worthwhile or are we just gunna wing it?


What is "anti-foam stuff"? A cup of olive oil across the top? :lol:
Could we prevent the boil over w something simple, like a mounted fan blowing across the top during the boil?


----------



## technobabble66 (16/10/14)

Humph! - after a quick flick thru, it looks like it might be poo Brown Ale by majority consensus. (Stifles yawn).
:lol:

... failing another recipe getting posted, I'd happily go with what Midnight Brew posted - looks kinda Brown, and versatile ... and v tasty. 
And doesn't contain oats (criteria from Yob)!


----------



## Mardoo (16/10/14)

Let's call it a brown, methinks. 6 weeks away. Let's get sorted. I have a crapload of malt I'll never get through and I'm happy to give it to the cause. Once we know recipe I can say what I can supply.


----------



## Yob (16/10/14)

technobabble66 said:


> What is "anti-foam stuff"? A cup of olive oil across the top? :lol:
> Could we prevent the boil over w something simple, like a mounted fan blowing across the top during the boil?


did you see the boil overs at the last swap? they were epic.. I doubt a fan will do much except be in the way

we can be a bit more watchful now we know the behaviour of the kettle I guess... :blink:

Its likely that we'll also need Idzys kettle (or I can bring mine) on the boil for top up water as we go in order to get to required volume.. He's been a bit quiet here of late but we really need his input at where the cubes are capped at and a direction on the recipe. Im not sure we even have all the equipment confirmed as yet.

It's getting critical that we can lock certain things in as it gives us the targets.


----------



## Grainer (16/10/14)

what was the last one?? 4 shades??? I still have to ferment it.. A stout of some kind...


----------



## Mardoo (16/10/14)

IIRC a Smurto Dry Stout. Still have to ferment mine too.


----------



## Grainer (16/10/14)

Dry engligh ale yeast ???


----------



## Mardoo (16/10/14)

I need a buttload of 1469 for an RIS I'm doing so I'm using the swap stout to build it up.


----------



## idzy (29/10/14)

*Proposed recipe - Upscaled*

Batch Size: 440.00 l
Boil Size: 467.27 l
Boil Time: 90 min
End of Boil Vol: 457.60 l
Final Bottling Vol: 440.00 l


Efficiency: 70.00 %
Est Mash Efficiency: 70.0 %


76.77 kg Pale Malt, (Joe White) (3.0 SRM) Grain 1 73.7 % 
15.35 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) (15.0 SRM) Grain 2 14.7 % 
3.84 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) Grain 3 3.7 % 
2.74 kg Crystal Dark (Simpsons) (120.0 SRM) Grain 4 2.6 % 
2.74 kg Crystal Pale (Simpsons) (40.0 SRM) Grain 5 2.6 % 
2.71 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) Grain 6 2.6 % 


327.66 g Super Alpha [13.00 %] - Boil 90.0 min Hop 7 26.6 IBUs 
23.22 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - 
421.28 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Boil 10.0 min Hop 9 4.9 IBUs 

234.04 g Sticklebract [13.50 %] - Dry Hop 5.0 Days Hop 12 0.0 IBUs


----------



## Yob (29/10/14)

Alright.. Now we're cooking..

Setup and mill on the Friday again?


----------



## Mardoo (29/10/14)

I can supply 12.5 kilos of Bestmalz Munich II (13 SRM). It's been stored air tight under dry conditions for a year. Tastes good, but I'd like to see it used and I won't get around to it soon enough. Whaddaya think? I'll start the list if the more experienced folks think it'd be OK for the recipe. I split the bag with Technobabble so he may or may not have a spare 3 kilos so all the Munich is the same.


----------



## Yob (30/10/14)

Names and weights folks. I'll make the assumption at this point that all contributors can ensure that ingredients are on site on the Friday? Im happy to be a drop point for anyone that cant make it on the day to set up and mill.

76.77 kg Pale Malt, (Joe White) - Yob 25 kg +
15.35 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) - Mardoo (12.5) kg + 
3.84 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) - 
2.74 kg Crystal Dark (Simpsons) - 
2.74 kg Crystal Pale (Simpsons) -
2.71 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) -


327.66 g Super Alpha [13.00 %]
421.28 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Yob 
234.04 g Sticklebract [13.50 %] - Dry Hop (this I assume to be the NZ variety?)

Misc

23.22 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - Brewbrite - Yob
Anti Foaming Agent - Yob

Question, Id suggest doing our own hop additions to cubes again for the same reasons as last time, the profile of the first cube will be significantly different to the last one and allows for greater variety.


----------



## mofox1 (30/10/14)

I'll check stocks tonight... I should/might have a few kilos of simpsons light left.

I've also got some CaraMunich III as a potential sub for the dark crystal. Is the Carafa the huskless one? There are probably better options, but I've got a stash of midnight wheat which is going to take a looong time to go through (BB split).

Failing a decent amount to contribute, what's the story with rounding out costs for the brew? If Yob's chucking in 25kg, it sounds like he should be reimbursed some.


----------



## technobabble66 (30/10/14)

i can do the extra few kg's of Munich 2, plus the Simpson's Dark Crystal (unless mofox is desperate to get rid of his CM II).
+1 for as much cube hopping as possible (actually, i assume the Cascade addition would have to be cubed anyway...).


76.77 kg Pale Malt, (Joe White) - Yob 25 kg +
15.35 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) - Mardoo (12.5) kg + Techno (3kg)
3.84 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) - 
2.74 kg Crystal Dark (Simpsons) - Techno (2.74kg)
2.74 kg Crystal Pale (Simpsons) -
2.71 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) -


327.66 g Super Alpha [13.00 %]
421.28 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Yob 
234.04 g Sticklebract [13.50 %] - Dry Hop (this I assume to be the NZ variety?)

Misc

23.22 Items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 mins) Fining 8 - Brewbrite - Yob
Anti Foaming Agent - Yob


----------



## Mardoo (30/10/14)

Technobabble, if you still work near my work you can drop your grain off with me and I can take to Idzy's. Ferntree Gully is probably a bit of a hike for you IIRC.


----------



## Grainer (30/10/14)

I have quite a bit of crystal..might have carafe II .. Ill have to check..


----------



## idzy (30/10/14)

Yob said:


> Alright.. Now we're cooking..
> 
> Setup and mill on the Friday again?


Absolutely and bring your thumb


----------



## technobabble66 (30/10/14)

Mardoo said:


> Technobabble, if you still work near my work you can drop your grain off with me and I can take to Idzy's. Ferntree Gully is probably a bit of a hike for you IIRC.


Yep. That'd be perfect for me. Let me know when suits you and I'll swing by your work. Could even try for a drink or 2 at MG if you wanted...


----------



## Yob (6/11/14)

idzy said:


> *Proposed recipe - Upscaled*
> 
> Batch Size: 440.00 l
> Boil Size: 467.27 l
> ...


Has this been run through any software as yet? particularly interested in how much strike water we need...

lets say losses to systems are ~%20 of the system size (absorption + dead space etc)

200L = 40L
130L = 26L
75L = 20L

+ what we actually want out which is greater than the system size

200L = 240L
130L = 150L
75L = 100L

for a total of 490L pre boil

490 + 90 = 580L lets call it an even 600L total liquor

 :blink: h34r:

I got some anti foaming agent ... buuuuut.. its a ferment foam not a boil foaming agent so not sure it's any good to us.. 

anybody?


----------



## mofox1 (8/11/14)

mofox1 said:


> I'll check stocks tonight... I should/might have a few kilos of simpsons light left.
> 
> I've also got some CaraMunich III as a potential sub for the dark crystal. Is the Carafa the huskless one? There are probably better options, but I've got a stash of midnight wheat which is going to take a looong time to go through (BB split).
> 
> Failing a decent amount to contribute, what's the story with rounding out costs for the brew? If Yob's chucking in 25kg, it sounds like he should be reimbursed some.


Looks like I don't have enough light crystal for any meaningful contribution. Bummer.


----------



## Mardoo (8/11/14)

I've only just found I have a buttload of Simpson's Medium Crystal if The Beer Gods think that would work instead. I don't think it's the right sub really, but it's free!


----------



## Yob (10/11/14)

Could probably sub for the light crystal without issue mate, idzy's final call though of course.


----------



## technobabble66 (11/11/14)

I wonder if I may be of some assistance, gentlemen. 
I have a few kilos of Simpsons pale crystal. I'll double check but I should be able to also supply the 2.75kgs of pale/light required.


----------



## Yob (11/11/14)

76.77 kg Pale Malt, (Joe White) - Yob 25 kg +
15.35 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) - Mardoo (12.5) kg + Techno (3kg)
3.84 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) - 
2.74 kg Crystal Dark (Simpsons) - Techno (2.74kg)
2.74 kg Crystal Pale (Simpsons) - Techno (2.74kg)
2.71 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) -


327.66 g Super Alpha [13.00 %]
421.28 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Yob (AU)
234.04 g Sticklebract [13.50 %] - Dry Hop (this I assume to be the NZ variety?)

Misc

Brewbrite - Yob
Anti Foaming Agent - Yob


----------



## Damn (12/11/14)

76.77 kg Pale Malt, (Joe White) - Yob 25 kg +
15.35 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) - Mardoo (12.5) kg + Techno (3kg)
3.84 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) - Damn (Weyermann)
2.74 kg Crystal Dark (Simpsons) - Techno (2.74kg)
2.74 kg Crystal Pale (Simpsons) - Techno (2.74kg)
2.71 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) -  Damn (Weyermann)


327.66 g Super Alpha [13.00 %]
421.28 g Cascade [5.50 %] - Yob (AU)
234.04 g Sticklebract [13.50 %] - Dry Hop (this I assume to be the NZ variety?)

Misc

Brewbrite - Yob
Anti Foaming Agent - Yob


----------



## idzy (12/11/14)

Damn said:


> 76.77 kg Pale Malt, (Joe White) - Yob 25 kg +
> 15.35 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) - Mardoo (12.5) kg + Techno (3kg)
> 3.84 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) - Damn (Weyermann)
> 2.74 kg Crystal Dark (Simpsons) - Techno (2.74kg)
> ...


Let's assume yes on the Stircklebract.

I am happy if the experts agree to deviate from the recipe.


----------



## idzy (12/11/14)

Yob said:


> Has this been run through any software as yet? particularly interested in how much strike water we need...
> 
> lets say losses to systems are ~%20 of the system size (absorption + dead space etc)
> 
> ...


The upscaled recipe was produced for finished volume. Pre-boil volume is close to capacity. Wasn't sure if we were going to do a side boil without additions and then add before whirlpool?... I have got the numbers in software, I will have to check recipe. Will add losses and post - efficiency was calculated at 70%.


----------



## Yob (12/11/14)

Just my opinion, but we will be better off with cube additions again mate, no way the profile will be the same to the last cube


----------



## mofox1 (12/11/14)

Yob said:


> Just my opinion, but we will be better off with cube additions again mate, no way the profile will be the same to the last cube


As in 100% cube additions, or do kettle bittering followed by the cube hopping?


----------



## Yob (12/11/14)

Kettle bittering then all cube for laye additions


----------



## mofox1 (12/11/14)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## kcurnow (12/11/14)

Now that I am on the cubing list (19) I should go see what I have in terms of grains to contribute. I will check tomorrow and let you know what I have that we can use for the recipe. I know I have a few buckets of wey pils and Maris otter but I'm not sure about specialties.


----------



## kcurnow (17/11/14)

So Idzy, do you still need any contributions to the specialty grains or is it just the base malt now? I have some Wey Pils and Maris Otter I can contribute if needed.


----------



## idzy (21/11/14)

Based on the red text, it appears to just be unaccounted balt malt. approximately two bags.


----------



## mofox1 (21/11/14)

I can probably spot some MO... although I'd be just happy to hand over cash to someone who can make it to a supplier as I don't have a huge amount of base malt at the moment.


----------



## Grainer (21/11/14)

may be able to get 2 bags at wholesale if people wanna pitch in or pay me back some cash.. but you gotta let me know NOW!!


----------



## Mardoo (21/11/14)

I can do 15 kg of Briess Pale Ale, but Grainer's offer sounds good to me.


----------



## mofox1 (21/11/14)

Grainer said:


> may be able to get 2 bags at wholesale if people wanna pitch in or pay me back some cash.. but you gotta let me know NOW!!


I'll spot you for some. What's the buy in?

Guessing it's around $10 - $12 or so worth of grain per person.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (21/11/14)

For memory there was bucket to drop cash in for cubers at the last one and it was about $10 per cuber.
And another bucket to contribute to food.amount about $15.
I might have the figures mixed about....but either way it's best $25 for a day out that a brewer will down


----------



## Grainer (21/11/14)

Ok ill sus out if I can get it in time tonight


----------



## Yob (21/11/14)

shit, I better check I have that bag Confirmed B)

Whats not in the ingredients list is hops for the brew.. I stand to be corrected.. buuut

we are cube hopping again and folks are responsible for bringing their own cube additions.

We'll kettle hop with a bittering addition so its just the late hops you need to bring. at the last one we did about 100g cube hops if you need a guide.

(Subject to Idzy's confirmation of course)


----------



## Yob (21/11/14)

76.77 kg Pale Malt, (Joe White) - Yob 25 kg +
15.35 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) - Mardoo (12.5) kg + Techno (3kg)
3.84 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) - Damn (Weyermann)
2.74 kg Crystal Dark (Simpsons) - Techno (2.74kg)
2.74 kg Crystal Pale (Simpsons) - Techno (2.74kg)
2.71 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) -  Damn (Weyermann)


327.66 g Super Alpha [13.00 %]
421.28 g Cascade [5.50 %] -
234.04 g Sticklebract [13.50 %] - Dry Hop

Misc

Brewbrite - Yob
Anti Foaming Agent - Yob

Sorry if this has been lost, whats the target OG and will a neutral bitterer be applicable? Im happy to supply if needed. As said somewhere, I assume the hops to be NZ varieties which I can be of no help on currently. Personally I'll be subbing in hops if cube hopping is the go.


----------



## Grainer (21/11/14)

Looks like I can only find out Monday.. Which may be too late


----------



## kcurnow (22/11/14)

I will add 10kg of Maris otter to the base malt. Can someone on a computer update this on the recipe. Cheers Karl


----------



## poggor (22/11/14)

so is pale malt still required? if so i could bring some


george


----------



## Mardoo (22/11/14)

OK, should Grainer's dimebag buy not go down, here's where we stand with what folks have offered via base malt. If I've missed someone's offer please add it in. If you can add something towards the remaining 25kg needed, type away:

76.77 kg Pale Malt, (Joe White) - Yob 25 kg + Mardoo 15kg Briess Pale + Brewnut 10kg MO ........Need 25kg more Poggor?
15.35 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) - Mardoo (12.5) kg + Techno (3kg)
3.84 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) - Damn (Weyermann)
2.74 kg Crystal Dark (Simpsons) - Techno (2.74kg)
2.74 kg Crystal Pale (Simpsons) - Techno (2.74kg)
2.71 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) -  Damn (Weyermann)

327.66 g Super Alpha [13.00 %]
421.28 g Cascade [5.50 %] -
234.04 g Sticklebract [13.50 %] - Dry Hop

Misc

Brewbrite - Yob
Anti Foaming Agent - Yob


----------



## poggor (22/11/14)

I should be able to get some pale malt this week. say 10kg. 
Also, how are we placed for hops?

g


----------



## Yob (22/11/14)

Responsible for our own cube additions, unless the brewmaster says otherwise.


----------



## poggor (22/11/14)

what about bittering hops?


----------



## Yob (22/11/14)

I'll bring something if adam hasn't got it sussed already


----------



## poggor (23/11/14)

what yeast should i purchase to ferment this baby?
g


----------



## Yob (23/11/14)

Well its a dark ale recipe, so there is a world of choice.. 

Do you own a stir plate?


----------



## Mardoo (23/11/14)

Anyone have any hop recommendations for cube hopping this?


----------



## poggor (23/11/14)

could i use blegian strong ale 1388?


----------



## poggor (23/11/14)

also,im assuming there will be a grain mill?


----------



## Nullnvoid (23/11/14)

Mardoo said:


> Anyone have any hop recommendations for cube hopping this?


I was going to ask the same question.


----------



## technobabble66 (23/11/14)

Hops. 
Lots.

Edit: entirely whatever you want. Cascade + whatever for New World. 
EKG + whatever for Ye Olde Worlde. 
That's just my opinion,of course. 

I'm sure Yob will sneak in some mosaic into his...


----------



## Mardoo (23/11/14)

You coming round for dropsy picksys tomorrow tb66?


----------



## Mardoo (23/11/14)

poggor said:


> could i use blegian strong ale 1388?


I myself would save that for something darker and stronger (not joking) but it would still be a good beer if you used it.


----------



## technobabble66 (23/11/14)

Mardoo said:


> You coming round for dropsy picksys tomorrow tb66?


Oh yeah. Forgot. Gotta measure up malts tonight see you tmrw (if not I'll let u know and see you thurs, ok?)

Edit: sorry! Slightly hammered from the MM case swap today. Too many beers to try!

Edit2: do I need to bring bags for the DME?


----------



## poggor (23/11/14)

How about 1007 german ale?


----------



## Grainer (23/11/14)

Anyone have spare stickleback for the hop additions.. I have the cascade.. Thinking of doing a late 500Gm honey addition too and maybe some blueberry for that extra complexity


----------



## Yob (23/11/14)

The original recipe, I believe, is all NZ hops. 

I think we'll end up with as much variation as the last one.


----------



## poggor (23/11/14)

I will bring 10KG of pale malt. is the dimebag buy going down (wtf is this btw??) also, what is base malt?
OK, should Grainer's dimebag buy not go down, here's where we stand with what folks have offered via base malt. If I've missed someone's offer please add it in. If you can add something towards the remaining 25kg needed, type away:

76.77 kg Pale Malt, (Joe White) - Yob 25 kg + Mardoo 15kg Briess Pale + Brewnut 10kg MO + 10kg Poggor NEED 15kg more
15.35 kg Munich, Dark (Joe White) - Mardoo (12.5) kg + Techno (3kg)
3.84 kg Carafa II (412.0 SRM) - Damn (Weyermann)
2.74 kg Crystal Dark (Simpsons) - Techno (2.74kg)
2.74 kg Crystal Pale (Simpsons) - Techno (2.74kg)
2.71 kg Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM) -  Damn (Weyermann)

327.66 g Super Alpha [13.00 %]
421.28 g Cascade [5.50 %] -
234.04 g Sticklebract [13.50 %] - Dry Hop

Misc

Brewbrite - Yob
Anti Foaming Agent - Yob


----------



## Grainer (23/11/14)

I will try get the grain .. will have to find out monday..probably too late notice.. if not I can probably do 10KG base.. but can't get it there..


----------



## poggor (23/11/14)

im going to use cascade and mittlefruh for late hops and ferment this with 1007. thoughts??

g


----------



## idzy (24/11/14)

Okay guys. Looks like it is all getting sorted. 

*Remaining grain*
It looks mostly covered, unless anyone wants to put in 15kg more base malt. For any remaining grain, I am happy to supply it.

*Grain needs to be delivered Friday night - Is everyone able to get grain to us by Friday night?*

*Reimbursement*
In terms of costs, I will work out how much we should be paying for grain and then a total cost of recipe and divide by the number of cubes. I hope everyone is okay with this approach.

You will be reimbursed from the amount of grain that you have supplied. Each cuber, including people providing ingredients will pay and then be reimbursed at the end. Logistically this is just the easiest way.

*Payments on the day*
We will have to have a way to manage payments, as this was a bit of an issue last time. I think I will print a sheet for food and a sheet for cubing. I will need a hand from someone to manage payments on the day.

As each person comes to fill, they will need to provide their receipt of payment, which will be provided on payment.

*For hops*
Yob will be providing bittering addition, which will be added to the kettle. Yob has also kindly offered to provide hop packs for the cube additions. Please PM him prior to Wednesday night if you would like a hop pack.

Hope all this makes sense?

Cheers,
Idzy


----------



## Grainer (24/11/14)

text sent about grain.. we can see what happens..


----------



## mofox1 (24/11/14)

idzy said:


> Yob will be providing bittering addition, which will be added to the kettle. Yob has also kindly offered to provide hop packs for the cube additions. Please PM him prior to Wednesday night if you would like a hop pack.


Apologies if it's been mentioned somewhere... but what is the bittering addition going to be IBU-wise? Will it be the whole 28 IBU of Super Alpha from the original recipe? If so, the aforementioned ~100g of hops in the cube seems like **a lot** just to get 5 or so more IBU.

I'll probably go some of the hops kicking around in the ol' freezer... got some Tett / EKG to use up, or Columbus if I'm feeling daring (okay, the Topaz or Nelson if I'm actually feeling daring, which I'm not).


----------



## Yob (24/11/14)

please note that *I do not have* the hops from the orig. recipe, personally, I'll be subbing hops for my cube.

I will be doing 

50g AU Cascade
25g Amarillo
25g Citra or Mosaic

The orig. recipe is, in real terms, a guide only.. What we do to it in the kettle will depend on a lot of factors, the biggest one being what we can extract and what our actual OG is when/if we meet target volume, there will be some play but we will aim for about 1/3 of the total IBU from the kettle addition which *will not be Super Alpha* unless someone can else provide it.


----------



## Yob (24/11/14)

Gas.. How are we set for gas, keep in mind that well use more than last time as we'll be using the massive arsed kettle both for the boil and for strike.. Gunna be tricky that, I'll also pack my ots element in case we need it.


----------



## Grainer (24/11/14)

Sorry can't get the grain .. too late notice for an order to be forfilled


----------



## Yob (26/11/14)

If folks are not sure about the cube hopping, I'll put this forward as an idea

Just take the cube of wort with no cube hops and do a 5lt mini boil when you are going to pitch it, that way you can take your time to choose the hops and do it whenever.


----------



## Siborg (27/11/14)

Weren't these threads for putting up your swap recipes? Or has my memory not served me well....


----------



## Yob (27/11/14)

This has more evolved into the brewday recipe and shenanigans.. 

These swaps have gotten rather epic for equipment and such, can get buried quick in general discussion.

Of late, the actual swap recipes have been placed in the tasting thread. (Not yet created for this one)


----------



## Yob (27/11/14)

Could just put it in the recipe dB... Oh wait.. Sorry, carry on


----------



## technobabble66 (30/11/14)

Sooooo ......
Time for some numbers:
What was the final volume into cubes?
Roughly how much magnum went in at what time? (About 250g for 90mins?)


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/11/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Roughly how much magnum went in at what time? (About 250g for 90mins?)


Think magnum went it at 30 mins pre-boil then 90mins boil. Didn't see how many thumbs Yob added though...


----------



## JB (30/11/14)

technobabble66 said:


> Sooooo ......
> Time for some numbers:
> What was the final volume into cubes?
> Roughly how much magnum went in at what time? (About 250g for 90mins?)


this was from Brewnut in the other thread: "Preboil Gravity was 1051, postboil Gravity was 1061"


----------



## Grainer (30/11/14)

I added about 250grams


----------



## technobabble66 (30/11/14)

so the equivalent of about 12g Magnum at 90 mins for a 20L batch...? That's about 21-22 IBUs


----------



## Yob (1/12/14)

Which should be just about right given we had the pool effect for the cubes as well.

It ended up being 1.5 thumbs


----------



## Nullnvoid (4/12/14)

So, I know this question was asked a couple of times, but no answer was really given.

What's a good yeast for this bad boy? Also I have only ever used dry yeast packets, is there anything different to using a liquid yeast?


----------



## Tahoose (4/12/14)

Question is what did you cube hop it with? If it was American c hops I'd probably stick with us05/bry97/west coast ale. If you put in something like EKG for example there are is whole list of uk dry and liquid yeasts that you could use. 

If you didn't cube hop yours then you pretty much have a blank slate.


----------



## Nullnvoid (4/12/14)

It was a hop pack I got from Yob, pretty sure they were all American hops. Cascade, amarillo and citra perhaps? Can't quite remember.


----------



## kcurnow (4/12/14)

So for non cube hopped cubes, what is the process for adding any further hops? I am assuming anything added now would only be the equivalent of dry hopping the beer as there will be no further bitterness imparted.


----------



## Tahoose (4/12/14)

Well you could do a mini boil with 3-4 litres, you could make a hop tea. You can dry hop the crap out of it. It's a pretty broad spectrum really.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (4/12/14)

I'm going for the mini boil option as I didn't cube hop. May try to get some stickleback even


----------



## AJ80 (5/12/14)

Pitched my cube with WY1275 this morning (going down the English path). The wort smelled and tasted great. Ended up with 22L at 1.055.


----------



## Yob (5/12/14)

If you didnt cube hop, a mini boil would be best, as said, its going to be just a blank slate to work from, keep in mind it was bittered though

Ive got my starter of 1272 spinning up (again) to pitch tmoz, the hop packs I brought along were AU Cascade - 50g Citra and Amarillo both at 25g each so Im making an American style dark ale I guess but if you wanted to go English hops on it you easily could too.


----------



## Yob (5/12/14)

AJ80 said:


> Pitched my cube with WY1275 this morning (going down the English path). The wort smelled and tasted great. Ended up with 22L at 1.055.


thought we hit 1.061 but makes no never mind I guess.. still, +500L of a 1.055 isnt to sloppy :super:


----------



## djar007 (5/12/14)

Idzy kindly donated a cube to me which I am fermenting. OG for me was 1.059. its down to 1.015 as of last night. Smelling very nice.


----------



## AJ80 (13/12/14)

AJ80 said:


> Pitched my cube with WY1275 this morning (going down the English path). The wort smelled and tasted great. Ended up with 22L at 1.055.


Gravity is now down to 1.014 (sample tasted fantastic). Just racked 8L onto some whiskey soaked French oak chips + some DME and brown sugar to mix it up a bit.


----------



## Yob (13/12/14)

My initial cube has just finished, picked up the second one from Adam today so going to rack the first to keg, do a mini boil as the second is unhopped and just dump it in there.. if I dont chicken out it'll be my first time racking onto cake... I guess I could always collect a jar of slurry and give it a quick rinse out...

either way, big ups to Idzy and looking forward to the beer :drinks:


----------



## GrumpyPaul (13/12/14)

that reminds me....I better get over to Adams tommorow to pick up my cube and swaps.


----------



## Yob (13/12/14)

Well I managed a fair to reasonable **** up on that one... Allowed the mini boil to tip over while chilling.. Didn't lose any... I gained some... 250-500ml? 

That water can't have been.. Erm.. Ideal.



Sure, I could reboil.. Ain't gunna, I'll take the risk just won't keep a batch of the yeast if it comes off without turning all sorts of colour 

Oops..


----------



## Yob (28/12/14)

My biggest surprise tonight was taking the first keg off the sparkler stout tap do discover there was little difference in the head it pours :blink: ... seriously lovely dark ale.. believe it or not, I didnt go overboard ith Keg hopping it, in fact, Ive not even keg hopped it 

Well done there all brewing lads :beerbang:

News on the DA-MKII from above, no signs of infection, keg hopped the living be-deJesus out of it tonight and have it planned for out new years.. coz seriously.. the DA-MKI aint gunna make it that far :icon_drunk:





(yes I only have the one keg on but not making the difference.. would be that way anywhoo))


----------



## Nullnvoid (3/1/15)

I have the case swap beer in the fermenter and due to bottle it tomorrow. When taking the samples to test the FG, I noticed it's a little grainy, like full of grain husks. Is this normal? Never fermented a all grain beer before. Or do I need to do something, or should I have done something.

Either way it's ******* delicious and can't wait for it to be ready to drink!


----------



## mofox1 (10/2/15)

Got around to pitching the case swap brew tonight.

WLP023 Burton Ale (2L active starter)
1.058

I cube hopped mine with 30g Columbus & 25g Chinook. Hoping to get a bit of dank with a fruity finish... It certainly tasted damn good from my OG hydro sample - bitter kick at the start immediately followed by the chinook. Cant wait!!!


----------



## Yob (10/2/15)

Slack arise mofox


----------



## GrumpyPaul (10/2/15)

Just put my cube in the ferment fridge to get to pitching temp.

Will be pitching some BRY 97 into mine tommorow night.

Was cube hopped with some Cascade, Citra and Nelson. WIll probably dry hop it with the same.


----------



## mofox1 (11/2/15)

Yob said:


> Slack arise mofox


Bah, I was aging it. Improves them beer flavours, see?


----------



## Yob (11/2/15)

I stand by my comment 

I'm getting toward the end of my kegs now sadly, they have both been great


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/3/15)

Gonna ferment this soon! Been super slack. Can't decide whether to go english, american or american/new world.


----------



## mofox1 (30/3/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Gonna ferment this soon! Been super slack. Can't decide whether to go english, american or american/new world.


Went well with the Columbus and Chinook cube hops. Only about 50g total I think. Fermented with wlp023 Burton ale, took it down to about 1.010 from memory.


----------



## Midnight Brew (30/3/15)

DJ_L3ThAL said:


> Gonna ferment this soon! Been super slack. Can't decide whether to go english, american or american/new world.


I've now tasted two samples with an UK yeast. Ive gone through my batch a bit to quick unfortunatley.

How did you hop yours? Whichever yeast you use it wont disappoint.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (30/3/15)

Midnight Brew said:


> I've now tasted two samples with an UK yeast. Ive gone through my batch a bit to quick unfortunatley.
> 
> How did you hop yours? Whichever yeast you use it wont disappoint.


I got lazy and didn't cube hope at all. But later decided to do a mini boil ~ 5L and add additions then.

So it's hard given I've got a pretty open slate to decide!

I've got plenty of fruity and loud stuff in kegs at the moment, so perhaps something more wholesome and subtle would be nice. I'll check what hops I have in the freezer tonight as would be handy to use some of those.


----------



## kcurnow (30/3/15)

I have fermented one of my cubes out with a Trappist ale as a Belgian Dubbel and it has come about a treat. I had an unhooked cube so did a mini boil and added some hallertau and dark brown sugar to get the OG up. Fermented with WPL500.


----------



## kcurnow (30/3/15)

Unhooked ?? Unhopped that should be


----------



## Mardoo (30/3/15)

Going a similar Belgian way to brewnut, except my cube was hopped. Doing a mini-mash and boil with some hops to bring up the OG and volume to 25 or so litres, then adding candi syrup during the ferment, plums in ferment and secondary. More experimentalism!


----------



## GrumpyPaul (30/3/15)

Mine went down a AUS/NZ path for an American Brown.

Was cube hopped with some Cascade, Citra and Nelson.

Dry hopped with the same.

Fermented with BRY-97

It is going up on offer with 4 other kegs for my sons 30th the weekend after Easter.

This turned out very nice and easily drinkable - so much so I had to take the keg out of my fridge to stop me drinking it all before the party. (I think they are only getting a bit over half a keg now)


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (31/3/15)

Found a little hop baggy I had previously made up and forgot to use, anyone think it will be too out there and ruin the brew, or can the malt profile of this back it up? I'd plan to do a 15 minute boil of 5L of wort from the cube, throw hops in at flame out and cool by tipping into fermenter and then tip rest of the cube on top of it. Thoughts? Is it perhaps better calculated as a 5min addition?

I've scaled the below down to my cube size based on original recipe + Yob's two thumbs worth of Magnum.

Vic Xmas Case Swap - White Rabbit Dark Ale
American Brown Ale
Recipe Specs
----------------
Batch Size (L): 22.0
Total Grain (kg): 5.208
Total Hops (g): 52.50
Original Gravity (OG): 1.052 (°P): 12.9
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (°P): 3.3
Alcohol by Volume (ABV): 5.11 %
Colour (SRM): 20.0 (EBC): 39.3
Bitterness (IBU): 37.0 (Average)
Brewhouse Efficiency (%): 70
Boil Time (Minutes): 60
Grain Bill
----------------
3.839 kg Pale Ale Malt (73.71%)
0.768 kg Munich II (14.74%)
0.192 kg Carafa II malt (3.69%)
0.137 kg Crystal 10 (2.63%)
0.137 kg Crystal 120 (2.63%)
0.136 kg Carapils (Dextrine) (2.6%)
Hop Bill
----------------
12.5 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 90 Minutes (Boil) (0.6 g/L)
10.0 g Amarillo Pellet (4.8% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Citra Pellet (14% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Magnum Pellet (12.5% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)
10.0 g Simcoe Pellet (13% Alpha) @ 10 Minutes (Boil) (0.5 g/L)

I can also dry hop it with the same or a combination of some.


----------



## GrumpyPaul (31/3/15)

Sounds like it will as delicious if not more so than my Nelson, cascade, citra combo.


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (31/3/15)

I've got a little bit of Nelson and Cascade as well.... hmmm tropical punch?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (5/5/15)

Got this fermenting away now. The mini boil smelled insanely good! Think I'll just go for a similar dry hop schedule with whatever I have left in fridge of said hops. Used US05 so I could ferment at 20C along with two other batches using the same yeast.


----------



## kcurnow (17/6/15)

Got a 9th place at the MM specialty IPA comp with my brown IPA I brewed with this. Did anyone else enter any comps with their brew?


----------



## DJ_L3ThAL (17/6/15)

I wasn't clever enough to think of that! I think I'll bring my keg of it to the July case swap for all to try


----------



## technobabble66 (29/7/15)

FWIW, i finally fermented mine out over the last few weeks.
Mine had beed cube hopped with 20g Centennial, 15g Simcoe, 8g Cascade.
I ended up using a top-cropped 2nd gen Brewcellars (?) American Ale dry yeast. 12 hrs lag, then went crazy.
Fermented out at 18-19°C over a week or 2, then rested at 19-20°C for ~1 week, dry-hopped with 25g of 50:50 Citra & Cascade, then 10°C for 4 days and bottled yesterday.
Smelling & tasting great (though probably should've bottled ~48hrs after dry-hopping).
FG = 1.012.
What did others end up with on their FG?


----------

